#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Onu fiberhome an5506-01a2g - dhcp não funciona

## netuai

Pessoal, comprei para testar 30 onus fiberhome mini modelo AN5506-01A2G, e estranho é que ela não solta dhcp, já atualizei ela com o firmware que tem no site da flytec e não adiantou.
Algum de vocês passou por isto e conseguiu resolver?

----------


## gustavoek

Não consegui resolver tbm, ai configurei em bridge e autenticação no roteador.

----------


## netuai

> Não consegui resolver tbm, ai configurei em bridge e autenticação no roteador.


Então, não queria bridge pois da muito problema. Eu consegui fazer o seguinte.
Quando o roteador faz roteamento, basta setar o ip da onu na wan e fazer o roteamento que funciona direitinho. 
Mas o problema maior é quando o cliente tem umas porcarias de modem adsl roteador e quer aproveitar eles, ai ferra tudo, porque o modem roteador só funciona em bridge.

----------


## avatar52

O que aconteceria de problemas? Uso milhares de ONUs em bridge e nunca tive problemas.

----------


## netuai

> O que aconteceria de problemas? Uso milhares de ONUs em bridge e nunca tive problemas.


cada um trabalha de uma forma, mas seria mais equipamentos pro tecnico ter que fazer manutenção, e com esta onda de ataques de virus em roteadores, não sei, eu não animei

----------


## estevamneto

A onu mini faz PPOE? Que eu saiba não. Nos treinamentos de GPON, sempre é indicado onu em bridge por conta do processamento q os ONUs não tem.

----------


## netuai

Este modelo que comprei faz sim, quando ela solta dhcp funciona 100% em testes com banda liberada passei 300mb nela.
Coloquei foto em anexo dela.

Link dela no paraguay
http://www.flytec.com.py/produto/150...BRIDGE%20PRETO

----------

